# Make site search engine friendly



## Trueself (May 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to make your site more search engine friendly. I have submitted my site to yahoo and google but i need to know how to make my sight more visible on the Web thanks


----------



## pastor (May 26, 2012)

I read several books on this and the bottom line was make sure your website has the content that the search engine is looking for. Some people try to fool the search engines but it doesn't work anymore. Having words repeat on your site is key. (Ex. If your site is about custom t-shirts, then the words custom t-shirts should be all over the content of the site.) Also, it helps to bold some key words.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I read that you want the search words in each level too - so on your browser bar, then your next level down, the title, then next level down, within the text. Don't go too overboard just listing them or the SE may ignore them. Adding metadate tags also helps.

I built and adapted a wordpress template and they have an seo app that helps you.

Richie


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Getting found is a long term plan and not something overnight. You can pay some one or DIY.

For instant results you will need paid advertising. To get your site found you need SEO and SEM.

DIY requires an open mind and a can do attitude with lots of reading. 
For SEO its the correct keywords related to your business in the content, header and image tags. There are plenty of sites that tell you how to do it, even run test on your site.

I read Search Engine Journal and the best SEOMoz for current news and tips.

Search engines do like links, not garbage paid links but good quality links from Universities or recognised business. 

Make sure your website is coded correctly too.

Read this: W3Schools Online Web Tutorials

Good luck.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Trueself said:


> Can anyone tell me how to make your site more search engine friendly. I have submitted my site to yahoo and google but i need to know how to make my sight more visible on the Web thanks


Yahoo submission is not working! because affiliate with Bing webmaster tool, if you want to make your site search engine friendly, you must have to make quality content, do proper SEO, only white hat, get high PR quality backlinks only Do follow.


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

i would recommend going to your local book store and finding a book about Search Engine Optimization. that question is far to involved to be answered on a forum by a number of different people all with different opinions, on a topic that very few people have a full understanding of (that statement isn't meant to offend anyone it's meant to demonstrate how much grey area there is in SEO). you'll need to keep up with the SEO industry once you start too, because it changes so quickly that what you were doing last year might be something that the big G has decided was a "spam" tactic.


----------



## 22football (Jun 30, 2012)

SE friendly is a big project. Link building is so important.Even painful. You can consult seo expert.


----------



## inkimprints (Jun 14, 2012)

I think relevant content on your page is important. I would not over due the amount of times you use your "MONEY KEYWORD". I have always been told to write content for people not for search engines. If you do that your pages will get indexed and noticed and you will start to gain natural links without even trying.

Of course you still need to build credible links on your own on top of natural links.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great info...


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

There are many ways to make your site more search engine friendly.

The most important one is to make sure Google and other bots can read your content

Use search engine friendly urls. ie. myshop.com/cool-skull-t-shirt/ instead of myshop.com/?page=2
Make sure your robots.txt file is not blocking Google's (and other main) spider bots.
Tell Google, Yahoo, Bing about your website's pages: Include a sitemaps file. 
Make sure each of your pages has a unique Page Title and Description, and use them to describe your content and entice the user to click. (Research about Meta Title and Meta Description Tags), make it descriptive enough to describe your page to an user to click on it.

The list can be very long... This is just a good start.


----------

